# New Bike!



## Monark52 (Jan 20, 2008)

I finally got it.This bike was at auction 2 years ago and i missed it but it came back today and now it`s mine!

Under all that red and silver paint is chrome! These all chrome bikes are pretty rare if i understand correctly. It`s a 1953 and should have the crown medallions in the tank,which i have.This one goes on the list of things to do!


----------



## J.E (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice project.I just sold my 54 Monark Coupedeville and 49 super deluxe


----------



## Classicriders (Jan 23, 2008)

There was also a Roadmaster "Chrome Master" that was all chrome with the removable side panel on the tank.  I have only seen one in almost 15 yrs and is was all flaky and needed a total resto.  I have also seen the literature on the bike but have never owned either.  Would cost a fortune to restore one but it sure would cool!


CR


----------



## jernlee (Feb 2, 2008)

*52 monark?*

I just bought this is the bike a 1952 super deluxe monark?
http://balloontiresociety.ning.com/forum/attachment/download?id=1435333:UploadedFi58:3323

thanks jerry


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Feb 4, 2008)

*Nice Monark*

Be sure to post pics when you begin stripping it and for sure when it's done.  I have a question. I recently stripped a mens Monark Super Deluxe.
I was under the impression that it was a 52 or 53.  Upon further inspection, it appears to be a 49. It has the markings of the pedestal light on the front fender. It appears to have been all red.. Anyone know off hand what colors were availible in 49? I was told Mint green wasn't until later... So I think that's out.. I want a color that was rare for 49, but correct for the year. 
Thanks everybody.


----------



## Blake (Apr 13, 2008)

*nice*

nice bike congratulations


----------

